# como pasar mi power a 4ohms



## djleo (Sep 13, 2010)

Hola.
Esta vez les comento que tengo una potencia de 130watts en 8Ω y esa es la carga minima.
*Quisiera saber como pasarla y si se puede a 4Ω, ya que necesito colocarle 2 parlantes en paralelo. *
Les comento que èsta consta de 2 Tr's Mj15015 y una fuente de +50 0 -50 aprox.
Pense en ponerle 2 capacitores mas(4700mF x 63V)  y un par mas de Tr's con sus respectivas Resistencias.
*Esta bien esto? Hace falta algo mas? 
Muchas Gracias!*


Aca les dejo unas fotos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2010)

¡ Te va a hacer falta más fuente además !

¿ O de donde va a salir la potencia adicional ?

Saludos !


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 13, 2010)

djleo dijo:


> . . . *Quisiera saber como pasarla y si se puede a 4Ω, ya que necesito colocarle 2 parlantes en paralelo . . . *



Para hacer la modificacion del circuito, tendrias que rediseñar la fuente de poder y en consecuencia,* todas las demas etapas afectadas*. Pero . . .  . . . puedes trabajarla como dices y utilizar un fusible de 4A en la salida, asi evitara que el amplificador se quiebre por sobrecorriente.


----------



## palomo (Sep 13, 2010)

Ese modulo se parece a este espero no equivocarme, al musikman en el tema ya se hablo como bajarlo de 8 a 4Ohms, solo hay que bajar un poco el voltaje y subir el amperaje de la fuente asi como agregarle otro transistor extra con su respectiva resistencia.

Saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 14, 2010)

Dj leo, yo uso esas mismas placas , sin el preamplificador que aparece en tus fotos, y solo le he agregado un par mas de TR en paralelo, junto a su respectiva R, y lo trabajo a 4 ohms perfectamente.
Tendrias que tener en cuenta el calor disipado, ya que al trabajar con menor resistencia el calor aumenta considerablemente. 
Igualmente para obtener mas potencia deberias cambiar la fuente por una mas potente. O solo queres usarla en 4 ohms?
Sino veo mal, le quitaste los TR de proteccion?. No los veo en la placa.


----------



## djleo (Sep 15, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> ...solo le he agregado un par mas de TR en paralelo, junto a su respectiva R, y lo trabajo a 4 ohms perfectamente.



Buenisimo! ahora una pregunta: la R es igual a las que trae o cambio el valor?



pipa09 dijo:


> O solo queres usarla en 4 ohms?



Exacto, solo usarla a 4ohms sin ningun inconveniente



pipa09 dijo:


> Sino veo mal, le quitaste los TR de proteccion?. No los veo en la placa.



La verdad la compre asi, no sabia que faltaban esos tr


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 15, 2010)

Dj leo, las R son exactamente iguales, son de 0,33 ohms, al menos en mi caso.
Y si, le faltan esos TR, son de proteccion, funciona igual sin esos TR, pero cualquier corto momentaneo y se acabo tu potencia.
Otra cosa, ese cooler no tiene nungun sentido colocado en ese lugar.

Tendrias que cambiar el lugar del disipador y modificarlo para colocar los 4 TR, y las R restantes respetando el circuito.
Cualquier duda, consulte nomas!


----------



## alcachofa (Sep 15, 2010)

Hola amigos,tengo una duda con el modulo musikman ya que como no posee pre como este.Alguien me podria decir cual es la sensibilidad de entrada?el del musikman digo.Comento esto aca para no abrir un tema nuevo.Disculpas si estoy errado.

Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 15, 2010)

Alcachofa, las placas que estoy usando nos son de musikman, aunque al verlas en otros temas del foro, resultan identicas,
De donde consegui la unica placa original decia que la sensibilidad de entrada era de 450mv, no sabria decirte si esta dato es real.

Aca te dejo una pic para q*UE* veas si es realmente como la que vos usas. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## alcachofa (Sep 16, 2010)

pipa09,por lo que veo en la foto es similar al modelo rca 130w que segun tengo entendido la sensibilidad es de 300mv para 130w.No se que componentes tiene porque no veo bien,supongo yo que todos estos modelos deben tener casi la misma sensibilidad de entrada pero no estoy muy seguro ya que en todos cambian algunos componentes y en la hoja de datos del musikman no especifica este dato de la sensibilidad.

Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 16, 2010)

Alcachofa, te cuento, esas placas usan los BC en el pre, drivers con TIP31 y TIP32, y finales con 2N3055. 
Esos rean los TR que traia la placa original.

Saludos.


----------



## djleo (Sep 18, 2010)

Muchas gracias por las ayudas, todas me sirvieron 
ya le he colocado un par mas de capacitores y realmente se nota la diferencia de graves, satura mucho mas arriba.(solo la probe en 8ohms)
En cuanto pueda subo mas fotos de como me quedo (la power) jajaja 
Saludos!!!


----------



## djleo (Sep 18, 2010)

Aca les dejo las fotos...


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 18, 2010)

Dj Leo, solo modificaste la fuente verdad?


----------



## djleo (Sep 18, 2010)

Si, solamente agregue 2 capacitores a la fuente. 
Me quedan agregar los Tr's con sus Resistencias, el disipador y listo.
Pense para mas adelante hacer el pcb de la potencia pero en 4ohm cada placa y una fuente mas grande.
tendria que ser de 36+36 /6amperes, verdad?


----------



## CDZeta (Sep 18, 2010)

y de 36+36 el trafo que tenes ahora?


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 18, 2010)

Dj Leo, ese disipador te sirve para poner los 4 TR, deberias modicicar su ubicacion y colocar el cooler de manera que el flujo de aire circule por el disipador.
Si te interesa busco el pcb de las placas (solo la parte de la pontencia) y las subo.

Saludos.....


----------



## djleo (Sep 19, 2010)

CDZeta dijo:


> y de 36+36 el trafo que tenes ahora?



36+36 3Amp.



CDZeta dijo:


> ese disipador te sirve para poner los 4 TR



pense en correrlos para que asi entraran los 4, es verdad 



CDZeta dijo:


> Si te interesa busco el pcb de las placas (solo la parte de la pontencia) y las subo


 
si no tenes drama... te lo recibo con todo gusto 
igualmente hay uno dando vueltas... nose si sera el mismo


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 21, 2010)

Buenas amigos, perdon la demora, aca les subo el pdf del ampli de 130w.

Es el pcb y la ubicacion de los componentes, el circuito es similar al RCA y al MUSIKMAN.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## djleo (Sep 21, 2010)

Uh buenisimo pipa09, Muchas Gracias!
una ultima consulta, me decis que con el metodo de planchado queda mejor la placa?


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dj Leo , yo a los pcb los realizo de distinta manera, sin simples los hago con el indeleble, aunque la mayoria de las pcb las realizo con ese metodo (planchado).

Hace un tiempo utilizaba una inpresora (C45) modificada para poder pasar las placas, era bastante tedioso hacerlo asi pero tenian un alta terminacion, incluso les realizaba la mascara de componentes del lado contrario al cobre.

Cualquier cosa consulte nomas.  

PD: El pcb estan a la medida real, OJO,*la placa esta impresa para relizarla por medio del planchado*, solo imprimir y planchar.

El que desee realizarla con otro metodo debera imprimir en formato espejo.

Saludos a todos!!!!!

Amigos , corrigo el pcb posteado anteriormente, ya que tiene un error.
Perdonen, fue un descuido mio al subir el archivo .
Ahora si esta bien.

Saludos
                                        Juan Manuel

*Impreso*


----------



## djleo (Sep 22, 2010)

Okey. Si, seguramente utilizare el planchado para hacerla ya que quiero hacer una power con 2 de estas (stereo). 

PD: Prometo que ésta si es la ultima pregunta 
Los 130watts son reales? siguiendo la ley de ohm tendria que ser:

V.A=W
43.3V x 3Amp = 130Watts
43.3V x 6Amp (4ohms) = 260Watts

Estoy en lo cierto?

otra cosa, la lista de materiales la tienes?


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 22, 2010)

djleo dijo:


> Los 130watts son reales? siguiendo la ley de ohm tendria que ser:
> 
> V.A=W
> 43.3V x 3Amp = 130Watts
> ...


 

Una cosa es la potencia entregada por el transformador, y otra es la que puede entregar el circuito conectado a ese transformador, dependiendo del tipo de diseño del ampli , tiene un rendimiento , por poner un ejemplo, un ampli clase b tiene un rendimiento de alrededor del 70% , quiere decir si consume 100w, este entrgara una potencia maxima de 70w aprox. , y el resto disipado en calor, que alguien me corriga si me equivoco.

La verdad no sabria decirte si son realmente 130w los que entrega, pero tiene una linda potencia.

Y no hay nigun problema en preguntar.

Saludos a todos.
Juan Manuel


----------

